# How to bring out grain in birch?



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a Birch gun stock that Im refinishing. I want to keep it as light as possible, but want to bring out the grain as much as I can.

What would be the best method for achieving this?

thanks!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been moving into carving birch over the past 18 months. It's kin of drab and featureless if all you've got is the pale outer wood. OTOH, if your stock has a lot of heartwood figure, my carvings look really rich with 4 coats Minwax Tung Oil Finish (seems to be a cocktail of things). I did the coats a week apart. Nice and hard, high gloss and transparent. Deepens the wood colors a little but I don't find that objectionable. The first coat deepened the wood colors and I got a satin finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Gees, can't you find something easier to carve than birch. I carved a bust one time out of wnd maple and didn't think I would ever get done with it. Anyway either linseed oil or tung oil would work fine to bring out the grain. You can continue adding either to make a finish or topcoat with water based polyurethane or a cab-acrylic lacquer.


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

I have easy access to both linseed and tung oil...which will typically be "lighter" color wise? Im looking for the lightest colred stock I can, I just wanted to bring out the grain if possible. 

This particular stock actually has a nice grain, relatively speaking. 

thanks!


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

For a gun stock I think I would prefer using Tru Oil.


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

Rick Mosher said:


> For a gun stock I think I would prefer using Tru Oil.


Is there a reason for that? I can get a good discount on most stock oils, so price is irrelevant.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

, I don't think straight linseed oil (of which some is in Tru Oil) or tung oil would hold up as well outside. You could do some samples and take them outside to test and let us know how they hold up though. :smile: 

You never know, maybe Tru Oil is a linseed and tung oil blend but I don't think so.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

It's OK Steve, My tools are carving sharp and the birch I buy is really outstanding. Worked on one piece yesterday which is the very first one where the thought crossed my mind that I should give up! I pay by the stick: 5' to 7' long x 1 1/4" x 6", sawmill rough and seasoned 5+ years. I get to pick what I want for $3 each. Could be more than 4,000 running feet to look at. Maybe done 40? simple carvings in birch this winter past.
History would show that I've carved western red cedar for more than 10 years. After 8 years, I realized that I was finally "learning the wood." Possibly, that doubles my personality flaws?


----------

